
Ask HN: How honestly likely is it to be hired at FAANG from EU? - gcatalfamo
I mean, being hired straight to the Bay Area, Seattle or another North American HQs without working previously in the company&#x27;s secondary hub (eg. Dublin), no prior visa, just you and your resume.
======
ssijak
If you are good and also pass thr interview where is the problem? I have many
friends from Serbia who are working for FAANG companies in the US. Some got
acquihired, some applied directly, some got contacted from recruiters working
for this companies.

